

Microsoft to cut 5,000 jobs - ashr
http://www.thebusinessjournal.com/index.php/the-business-journal-national-news/13-national/1173-microsoft-to-cut-5000-jobs.html
Seems like web search + copy-paste reporting.
======
ashr
I didn't know the posting titles are edited for no apparent reason. The
original title was "Dubious Reporting" with link to this article:
[http://www.thebusinessjournal.com/index.php/the-business-
jou...](http://www.thebusinessjournal.com/index.php/the-business-journal-
national-news/13-national/1173-microsoft-to-cut-5000-jobs.html)

This is an article where the reporter cited the latest earnings report and
combined it with the old lay-off numbers from January !!! Looks like copy-
paste journalism to me! Hence the original title.

